# I just love this picture



## harpon (Nov 23, 2017)

Hope they don't start any crazy Asian wars- these pedals are hot from China-  also like these new gel frame blinky lights.

Ofmega crank, alloy chain wheel bots, titanium spindle bolts, Shimano rear derailleur

Bike is a 1978 Schwinn World sport re-painted




 



the saddle, seatpost , alloy bell and grips are all from China


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2017)

A big WOW for China.    I like the repaint color.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I like the repaint color.




+1
Blue & Silver has always been one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## harpon (Jan 30, 2018)

Another work in progress


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow  @bobcycles check it out!


----------

